# Cost to refine Au from 90% pure dore bars



## Anonymous (Apr 20, 2009)

I am looking for a basic estimate of what it would cost to refine Au from 90% pure dore bars. Where would I look for this information?
Thanks


----------



## 4metals (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like a simple question but there are a few unanswered questions from your end. If it is just gold and silver, and the 10% is accurate, that's too much silver to get a good dissolve, inquart the dore in silver , digest in nitric and refine the resultant insolubles in aqua regia to get fine gold. This is all fine if there are no PGM's, if there are there are other steps. First we have to know how much quantity of metal we're talking about, and the assay if possible. If it is just gold and silver you will be able to find a refiner to process it for you for about 2% of its value. If you want to do it yourself, you've come to the right website.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I would like to discuss details by separate email. I would also be glad to get information about a company that can and will process Au for 2% of the price of the PM.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 21, 2009)

how much and how often are we talking about ?


----------

